# Ten-Billion Barrel



## MichaelErskine (Mar 11, 2009)

I came home from work tonight to find that my latest puzzle had arrived. It's an original Nintendo Ten-Billion Barrel (in the original container too) and it's a brilliant puzzle. It took a good few ebay auctions to win one!

I'm blown away by how well made it is and it moves beautifully for a 29 year old puzzle!

I've managed to solve 2 columns so far. I haven't the foggiest idea how to complete it yet and I don't really care right now!


----------



## KubeKid73 (Mar 11, 2009)

What is it? Pic plz?


----------



## cookingfat (Mar 11, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> What is it? Pic plz?



Try here 


10char........


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 11, 2009)

http://www.geocities.com/jaapsch/puzzles/javascript/nintendj.htm

It includes a solver. I went through a whole solution and it must have taking over 200 moves. At first, I can't see what it is doing at all. After only a 2-swap remained, it still took 23 moves to solve.


----------



## Crossed (Mar 11, 2009)

How much did you pay for it?


----------



## KubeKid73 (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks.  Wow that's cool. But weird.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 11, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> http://www.geocities.com/jaapsch/puzzles/javascript/nintendj.htm


That is sin. Doesn't make any sounds. The real thing is LOUD. Especially when done FAST.

I agree, it's a very nice puzzle, both from a solving aspect as well as the physical puzzle. Very high quality (unless you get one in bad shape, which happens).


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 11, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> http://www.geocities.com/jaapsch/puzzles/javascript/nintendj.htm
> 
> It includes a solver. I went through a whole solution and it must have taking over 200 moves. At first, I can't see what it is doing at all. After only a 2-swap remained, it still took 23 moves to solve.



Hehehe! I'm *very* familiar with Jaap's pages (especially the barrel one most recently) but I'm trying to resist the urge to blindly follow a solution in these early days with the puzzle. I recently got a pyraminx too and I think that was the first puzzle I worked out on my own (I know it's an easy one but I'm not as bright as most people!)

200 moves sounds pretty quick actually - which of the 3 solutions did you use?



Crossed said:


> How much did you pay for it?



It was £6 (GBP) + postage. I think I got lucky: I've lost auctions for others in worse condition at much higher prices than this one.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 11, 2009)

msemtd said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.geocities.com/jaapsch/puzzles/javascript/nintendj.htm
> ...



He was pressing the "Solve" button, not actually solving it.


----------



## LarsN (Mar 14, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Crossed said:
> 
> 
> > How much did you pay for it?
> ...



I got one from a garage sale for less than a dollar. The clear plastic got some scratches and somehow the balls got dirty(?)

I'm in the process of solving it without help, which is why the thing is at the buttom of my box of puzzles. I haven't gotten any further than two collums


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 14, 2009)

LarsN said:


> I got one from a garage sale for less than a dollar. The clear plastic got some scratches and somehow the balls got dirty(?)
> 
> I'm in the process of solving it without help, which is why the thing is at the buttom of my box of puzzles. I haven't gotten any further than two collums



Yup, two columns is as far as I got too. I think I'm getting the hang of the 3 out of 5 columns exchanging balls.

EDIT: oh, I already said that! 
Anyhoo, I'm investigating how to polish plastic to spruce up the clear case - when I get a good technique I'll let you know. It looks pretty difficult to dismantle - with the top and bottom seemingly connected, there's hardly any access to the screws.


----------

